# Early headbadge - ever heard of . . .



## TheTownPump (Oct 16, 2015)

I got this from a friend of mine for 3 bux.

Says  "Peterson Cycle Hospital"  "Minneapolis"  and "Coyote" on a pennant.

yikes!  not the best pic but it's curved - i hope you get the idea

?


----------



## lewnbarb55 (Oct 16, 2015)

Like to see better picture towndump


----------



## barracuda (Oct 17, 2015)

Peterson's was a local repair shop and dealer in Minneapolis active between about 1900 and 1905. Like many such shops, they slapped their own badge on the bikes they sold.


----------



## TheTownPump (Oct 17, 2015)

maybe a little better . . .


----------



## filmonger (Oct 17, 2015)

from 1901 Minn Journal


----------



## TheTownPump (Oct 17, 2015)

so do you think they were rebadging new Pierce bicycles or anything that they "rehabbed" or both?


----------



## TheTownPump (Oct 17, 2015)

edit:   re reading that ad, it says also, manufacturers of Bronco and Coyote bicycles - wonder what they looked like?


----------



## gkeep (Oct 22, 2015)

I'd say that Broncho got trampled by the herd. He should have been riding drag in the roundup...

Hmm, my great great grandfather was the blacksmith in Cody Wyoming at the turn of the century. I wonder if he ever had bikes brought in that looked like this?

Gary


----------

